# Extreme Halloween



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Tonight on HGTV at 9:00 PM, they're airing a Halloween-themed program called "Extreme Halloween". It will feature many yard haunts, home haunts, and other amateur-level attractions homeowners build for themselves.

Among those featured are Rick's Singing and Dancing Skeletons and Pumpkins (see this thread) as well as fellow Halloween-L list subscriber WormyT's displays.

Should be worth a watch. I'll be Tivo-ing it, that's for sure.

I believe it is being re-run throughout the week.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just saw it(well, a couple hours ago) And I thought it was both great and inspirational!

I am glad to see home haunts promoted in a positive light for a change. I hear sooo much negativity throughout the media about Halloween, This was a refreshing change. It showcased the positive aspects of our favorite holiday!


Bob


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Isn't this the same one they've been running for 3 years? (I'll DVR it anyway)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed it - if anyone finds it on the net somewhere please let me know- thanks
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Peeps - this thread is from 2004!

Here's the schedule for October 2008:

Extreme Halloween
Episode HEXH1-S04










AIR TIMES:
• October 29, 2008 4:00 PM ET/PT

Every October, most people carve a few pumpkins, hang a paper skeleton on the door, and prepare for throngs of trick-or-treaters. But for some, Halloween is a time to pull out all the stops, and Extreme Halloween is their chance to shine. This one-hour special profiles homeowners from across the country who transform their homes and yards into wacky wonderlands worthy of a Hollywood movie.

What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House?
Episode HWTH4-S07

AIR TIMES:
• October 31, 2008 9:00 PM ET/PT
• November 01, 2008 1:00 AM ET/PT

What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House?
This is Halloween like you've never seen it before. What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House? is a one-hour special of the most frighteningly outrageous Halloween houses in the country. If you think Christmas is nuts, you should see what some people do at Halloween. From Sherman Oaks, Calif., where a producer of The Simpsons spends more than $6,000 a year transforming his front yard into a family-friendly amusement park to Lockport, Ill., where an offbeat couple decorates their yard and garage with things like an authentic hearse and casket, these folks go all out!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I always love to watch these type of shows. Really enjoy the creativity and glad it gets the recognition it deserves. I wish they would air new episodes every year.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

You can watch some videos of haunts across the usa on here. http://www.fearnet.com/shows/route_666/index.html


----------

